

When Facebook Insiders, Employees Can Sell Stock - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2012/09/04/business/ap-us-facebook-stock-schedule.html?_r=2&hp

======
JCordeiro
With Zuckerberg pledging not to sell a single one of his shares during the
next year (<http://goo.gl/XkPk1>) maybe some of Facebook's employees will be
convinced to do the same?

~~~
niggler
I highly doubt that. Zuckerberg would have cashed out a ton in the lead up to
the IPO already (he at the very least took a 1M bonus years ago and took a
pretty hefty salary before the IPO), but many senior people probably don't
have millions of dollars in cash in the bank ...

